# Recommend a site over xmas.



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi folks
Can anyone recommend a site in either Spain or Portugal for a couple of months over the xmas period please, also will they allow you to have a car on tow on site.

Regards Ron


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Ron,

Yes, the site in Portugal at Vila Nova de Cacela in the Algarve (30 mins from the Spanish border) has a campsite and, to the best of my knowledge will not object to you towing a car.

There is also a site called Alamafra 15 mins from Benidorm on the Costa Blanca that operates as a camp site as well as housing residentials. Don't know whether or not they allow towing. Pretty sure they do but am not positive.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Ron,

Forgot to mention that there is a good camping site at Cabanas, between Vila Nova de Cacela and Tavira. This a really good site. Have walked round it and the pitches are quite big. No problem with the toad. I saw RVs on there with a car on tow.

John


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Saw one at Albir Camping Blanck or Cap Blanck couldn't read the logo very well it's on the lovely sea front 11km north of Benidorm.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Think that one is called Cap Blanch at Albia. We stayed a couple of nights in April but the locals said it was full from October to March. Plenty of sites at Benidorm, our favourite is El Raco. Just far enough out of town to have a nice walk without being too close.

Sooty


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I asked reception and they had space but it was two weeks ago perhaps it's full now.

Greenie. :lol:


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ron 
Try this one ACSI site 
Camping Cabo De Gata Almeria
http://www.campingcabodegata.com/en/pitches.html
We are hear till the morning .
its a nice flat site plenty of room for van, trailer and car on the pitch.
There a lot with car's on trailers and A frames hear from time to time 
its very hot hear today 28º
Its also a very nice area we spend a lot of time hear each year .
Mike


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ron 
Try this one ACSI site 
Camping Cabo De Gata Almeria
http://www.campingcabodegata.com/en/pitches.html
We are hear till the morning .
its a nice flat site plenty of room for van, trailer and car on the pitch.
There a lot with car's on trailers and A frames hear from time to time 
its very hot hear today 28º
Its also a very nice area we spend a lot of time hear each year .
Mike


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have stayed at camping Marjal in Guardamar De Segura for the last 3 Christmases and loved it, they are opening a new site this year which will be open in December, they are advertising on here, so there is plenty of information, and no problem with regards towing a car.

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
Thanks for your responses I have looked at them all and have opted for Cabo de Gata, I have sent them an email to see if they have any room.
Once again thanks for rapid replies.

Ron


----------

